# Franklin shrooms



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Found these Sunday morning near Hilliard. Suprised to find some yellow this early. Also found about 10 greys.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Doing better than me. I checked my favorite spot today and nothing. Hoping to try again this weekend. Seeing everybody's pics is giving me hope.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went back last night to check to see if they had grown any and someone else found them and picked them. I should have picked them while I had a chance. My brother in Findlay found 65 grays last night. I think it will be a couple weeks til the yellows really start.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Found some small ones at the "honeyhole" in Franklin Co. Might be too early there. Hopefully no one else found it!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Checked my spot outside of Mt. Sterling. Still nothing.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

We found 35 yellows in jackson last two day's


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

found two yellows and one black in marion county last night...hopefully the forecasted rain and warmer temps hold true...alot of my spots seem too dry. The woods and everything looks right just no shrooms


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been running my spots in Franklin, Champaign, Clark, Greene and Warren counties fairly hard the last 10 days. So far I've seen no patterns and a weird year (besides so early). Some spots that produce very well year after year have produced nothing...or just a couple. I haven't made any sizeable finds at all - 8 little 2 inch grays is my best find. I am finding a couple here, couple there. I have not bothered to hit my honey hole as the walk to the spot is so great I wait until I know it is on good and hit it twice. I've found 71 (I don't pick or count spikes - I don't eat them, but I've left another 30-40 of those).

However, a guy I know has found a 5 gallon bucket full of grays in Clark county!!! He's an older gentleman that attends the same church and he finds a bunch every year, but he's found far more this year than anybody I know. He finding them in large patches too...says he lost count on the largest patch at #81! He gave my folks a breadsack full this Sunday and showed us his 5 gallon bucket picture. I know right where he picks all of them....he owns the land I'd never step on hi toes, but I always let him know when the day comes he can no longer get out there I am more than happy to share what I can find there with him

Looking at everything, Monday the 16th is the day I'm expecting to hit it big. As long as we get some rain Friday-Sunday as scheduled I believe you'll see them showing up in some numbers....just my $0.02, but I have a great feel for my spots and I'm taking Monday off work if that tells you anything. I'll provide a report with pictures Tuesday if anything is worth reporting!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Let it RAIN, Let it RAIN, Let it RAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

agreed,the only thing wrong is lack of rain.today should help


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Tomorrows going to be a warm one too, it's shroom time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out last night and found 9 big yellows. With the rain and warmth Tuesday and Wednesday should be the days. Can't wait to get out.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The flip switched in central and SW OH with this rain and couple warmer nights. I worked all day Sat, but I stopped and checked 2 good producing spots and picked 41 yellows between them in 45 minutes. 12 together in the second spot which is my best so far this year.

I had to come into work (even though I scheduled off), but I'm leaving as soon as I get this fire put out. I expect to find several dozen yellow and gray (at least I hope) - I'm heading to my best spot. I'll report back:

Pic from last night cleaning up:



both spots Clark County


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Well ended up at work till 2:30, but still spent 2 hours hitting 2 spots and did ok. Will make a separate post with some pics.


----------

